# September Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

It's all fun and games till someone loses an eye!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Gulf of Mexico squid get their chance for revenge!


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Squid - "Pull my tentacle..."


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

FFFFFFFTTT ...HAHAHAHAHHffffttftftftHhahahahhaHAHHAHHHAAHHAHHAAHLOLOLOLOLOAHHHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA........ AAAAHAHAH AHAHAHHAHHAHAHHA ......HAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAA THAT'S FUNNY! FFF F FF FFF HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA AHAHHAHA THATS SO GOOD IT SHOULD WIN THE COMP ..........HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## matt22 (Aug 11, 2010)

Pro Hart's Protege...


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

man thinks

i hope this is not a fart .

craig


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

hey look what I  BBBBBBBBLLLLUUUURRRRRTTTTT


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

And the squid say "Get that inta yah! You yellow raincoat wearing nancy boy!"


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

mingle said:


> "Wife of the Month" photo from the latest "Swinging Cephalopod" magazine...


now thats just wrong :lol: :lol: :lol:

craig


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

squid says: _"I don't remember eating that..."_


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

In that split second, Alfred remembered both his dad's words "be careful what you wish for !" - and his day dream featuring Linda Lovelace........and although he had heard a blow job could be messy, it wasn't quite what he had imagined.


----------



## Crackervich (Sep 10, 2008)

*HEY GUYS,*I think I've caught a fountain pen!


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm the new improved version from Iraq; Better guidance systems, bigger payload and great for television


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

'INKS'
The new bodyspray for men.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

INKS bodyspray under your arms, across your chest, in your face - all the hot spots. INKS fights odour and makes you smell good to kingfish - and intensive research has taught us that women like men who smell like fish.

Nothing sinks like INKS.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I hate it when people overfill the b..., umm water pipe!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The ugly side of mainlining petrol.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Squid fishing BP style.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

"Squid"If I'm going down, I taking you with me old man.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Fisherman in the Gulf of Mexico have noticed a distinct change in the attitude of their catch since the BP oil spill.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

The squids vs helmets debate. - Squids take the first round.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

I want my money back!!! I asked for a PEARL necklace!!! Dammit!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

For years scientists have been searching for dark matter in the universe... Bob wishes they found it before him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

Patwah said:


> Squidder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really mine but had to be included!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

another premature ejaculator.

call 1300 StopSquidSquirt for treatment


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

"shit"


----------



## jezcol (Aug 28, 2010)

I AM NOT FAST FOOD. Do you still want to eat me now :lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

HAY DICK SMITH put me back in the water


----------



## yakman1995 (Apr 9, 2010)

That's one excited Squid i must say!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Every action has an equal and opposite ...... R E T R I B U T I O N !


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Quick, pull my tentacle.

Edit - withdrawn as I just realised that Evoids beat me to it.


----------



## lockyer (May 14, 2008)

Bullseye !


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

"British Petroleum: Let it go, or let it flow"


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

If your going to wear PPE when fishing ensure you wear all of it, and wear it correctly. Forgot the mask and do it up!!!!!


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

yes they still make "Ford Pills" now in the new ocean freash taste!!


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Try outs for a new Materchef judge, but the food fights back.


----------



## bambam (Feb 6, 2010)

The "GFC" has hit pensioners harder than most, with many looking for alternative and cheaper means for luxuries such as hair dye


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

This video is banned in some states of Australia!


----------



## jigflicker (Jun 20, 2010)

Rex Hunt Deoderant


----------

